# Boston Deep Sea Fishing



## Nogginthenog (Jan 3, 2018)

I thought I would share this photo of a reference letter I have framed from Boston Deep Sea Fishing dated 1914 for my great grandfather who they had to lay off because of trawler losses during the First World War.
Unfortunately the letter was typed on an old fashioned typewriter and over the years the ink has faded and the typing is almost illegible but I have written the original text at the bottom of the letter.
The text reads
To whom it may concern. September 15 1914
This is to certify that Robert Marshall Brown has been in the service of this company for 21 years.
We have always found him to be sober, honest,industrious and he only seeks outside now owing to the temporary suspension of business owing to the loss of several trawlers and the minefields that have been strewn in the North Sea by the Germans.
We highly recommend him as a trustworthy servant and hope to hear he has obtained suitable employment.
Wishing him every sucess.
Signed
Daniel Walker
Manager.


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

Nogginthenog said:


> I thought I would share this photo of a reference letter I have framed from Boston Deep Sea Fishing dated 1914 for my great grandfather who they had to lay off because of trawler losses during the First World War.
> Unfortunately the letter was typed on an old fashioned typewriter and over the years the ink has faded and the typing is almost illegible but I have written the original text at the bottom of the letter.
> The text reads
> To whom it may concern. September 15 1914
> ...


That's a nice memento to have.(Thumb)

Taff


----------



## Nogginthenog (Jan 3, 2018)

Thanks Taff
I just wished the type written ink hadn’t faded so much. I guess I could always find an old typewriter and re type it.
By the way I’m an avid reader of your Bahia Blanca adventures and as much as I enjoy them I’m intrigued to know how it all ended.I guess I’ll just have to wait and see.


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

Nogginthenog said:


> Thanks Taff
> I just wished the type written ink hadn’t faded so much. I guess I could always find an old typewriter and re type it.
> By the way I’m an avid reader of your Bahia Blanca adventures and as much as I enjoy them I’m intrigued to know how it all ended.I guess I’ll just have to wait and see.


Well, I would be inclined to leave it untouched - it is Heritage and you have the words explained below. The fact that the typing of the message has faded, adds authenticity to the do***ent.

As for the story of me and my mates in Bahia Blanca, as you say, you will have to wait to see how it all ended. My brother has even tried to prise it out of me, so I'll tell you what I said to him, "Get Stuffed!!"

Seriously, Nogg, I'm pleased to hear from a reader of the 93 chapters so far and I'm not too far away from posting 94...

All the best,(Thumb)

Taff


----------



## vectiscol (Oct 14, 2006)

Boston Putford are still in business in Lowestoft, and no doubt would be very interested to see the letter. Send them a copy, also Lowestoft Maritime Museum.


----------

